# Englische Lautschrift kopieren



## newb (31. Mrz 2009)

Hi Leute
ich will die lautschrift eines englischen Wortes von einer website kopieren!
Folgende Seite (mit Bsp.: eye):
eye definition | Dictionary.com
Wenn ich jetzt die lautschrift aus dem seitenquelltext, denn ich ganz normal mit
InputStream in = url.openStream();
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader (in));
und readline () auslese, und diese Lautschrift dann in einer txt datei speichere erscheint nicht die orginal lautschrift sondern manchmal andere Zeichen!
Ich denke mal, dass das daran liegt das der normale windows editor nur ansii unterstützt und kein unicode! 
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das umgehen kann?
Danke


----------



## dayaftereh (31. Mrz 2009)

Hey

du kannst dem InputStreamReader , sagen was für eine encoded nehmen soll, also ich meine UTF8 oder IOS-... 

Vieleicht hilft dir das hier:


```
InputStream in = url.openStream();
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader (in, "UTF8"));
```


----------



## newb (3. Apr 2009)

hm ja habs jetzt mal ausprobiert hat aber nicht funktioniert!
Geht es vll iwie die ganze Seite als .htm datei zu betrachten und diese dann von dem Server auf dem sie liegt herunterzuladen?


----------

